# I burn, constantly; I love, always; I hate, forever



## nanuik

Hello can anybody please translate from english to hebrew:-

I burn, constantly
I love, always
I hate, forever



Thank you in anticipation


----------



## MiamianIsraeli

nanuik said:


> Hello can anybody please translate from english to hebrew:-
> 
> I burn, constantly
> I love, always
> I hate, forever
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you in anticipation


Here's my try. Others may correct me.
אני נשרף, מתמיד
אני אוהב, תמיד
אני שונא, לעולם

Transliterated:

Ani neesraf, matmeed
Ani ohev, tameed
Ani soneh, l'olam


----------



## BezierCurve

Just a thought: verbs' forms would change for a female speaker, so it depends what nanuik is looking for...


----------



## nanuik

Thank you, the statement would be from a female context.


----------



## jupiter13

constantly = בקביעות
always = תמיד
forever = לנצח


----------



## nanuik

thank you, what a fascinating language.
Can i ask for a full translation, as i want to get it right

I dont want to cut and paste, and get it totally wrong


----------



## MiamianIsraeli

I'm such a sexist. 

The female version:
אני נשרפת, מתמיד
אני אוהבת, תמיד
אני שונאת, לעולם

Transliterated:

Ani neesrefet, matmeed
Ani ohevet, tameed
Ani sonet, l'olam

Jupiter, are my adverbs really off? There's more rhyme this way.


----------



## nanuik

Excellent, thank you very much for your help.


----------



## jupiter13

I have a little problem with that : "אני נשרפת, מתמיד".
The word "מתמיד" is a verb that describes someone who does something contantly and never skip it.
In this case, naunik asked for a different meaning, one that describes continuous time, therefore, this is a wrong translation.

Here are some correct forms for the word "constantly":

1.בקביעות
2.באופן תמידי
3.באופן קבוע 

Have a pleasent day!


----------



## MiamianIsraeli

Okay. I defer since Hebrew is not my native language.


----------



## Tamar

> Here are some correct forms for the word "constantly":
> 
> 1.בקביעות
> 2.באופן תמידי
> 3.באופן קבוע


 
Jupiter is right. However, I don't think that these translations fit here, they sound strange in nanuik's text. Another option is כל הזמן.


----------



## Nunty

I think that for this context Tamar's suggestion of כל הזמן is good.


----------

